# OpenVpn multiple instanze

## Pancu

Salve ragazzi,

ho la necessità di creare più instanze OpenVPN x il mio server.

Più precisamente, dovrei creare 1 configurazione Client e 1 Configurazione Server sullo stesso server.

Qualcuno può aiutarmi?

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao, 

questo ti sarà certamente d'aiuto.

E' il "manuale" al quale faccio sempre riferimento se devo installare OpenVPN Client o Server.

----------

## X-Act!

 *Pancu wrote:*   

> Salve ragazzi,
> 
> ho la necessità di creare più instanze OpenVPN x il mio server.
> 
> Più precisamente, dovrei creare 1 configurazione Client e 1 Configurazione Server sullo stesso server.
> ...

 

Non ti servono più istanze: bastano due file di configurazione e poi attivi indipendentemente l'uno o l'altro (o entrambi se serve).

----------

## gutter

 *X-Act! wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non ti servono più istanze: bastano due file di configurazione e poi attivi indipendentemente l'uno o l'altro (o entrambi se serve).

 

Quoto ...

----------

